# Forum Rules



## Shaun (4 Aug 2007)

CycleChat is a large and vibrant community. To help things run smoothly please take a few moments to review our site usage guidelines:

*http://www.cyclechat.net/help/terms*

If you notice something the moderators should be aware of please report it using the 'Report' link.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

